# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  10 thị trấn ma quái nhất thế giới

## funny268

*Những thành phố bị lãng quên đầy bí ẩn có sức hút đặc biệt đối với những du khách có máu phiêu lưu.

**1. Bodie (California, Mỹ)*

Bodie có lẽ là thị trấn ma quái nổi tiếng nhất thế giới khi có hẳn một trang mạng xã hội riêng. Thị trấn này được xây dựng vào thời kì hoàng kim của cơn sốt tìm vàng. Đến năm 1880, dân số nơi đây đã đạt đến con số 10.000. Nhưng dần dần, Bodie bị lãng quên sau nhiều cơn hỏa hoạn.




*2. Hashima (Nhật Bản)*

Hòn đảo này nằm ngoài khơi, cách thành phố Nagasaki của Nhật 19 km. Vào năm 1890, đảo được công ty Mitsibishi mua lại để khai thác các mỏ than. Và các toà nhà bê tông đầu tiên nhiều tầng được xây dựng cho các gia đình người lao động, với chiều dài 160 m2, chiều rộng 450 m2 làm nơi sinh sống của 5000 người khai thác mỏ than. Năm 1974 nhà máy bị đóng cửa vì nguồn than cạn kiệt. Nơi đây cũng trở nên hoang hóa. Cho tới tháng 4 năm 2009 nhà máy được mở cửa trở lại và Hashima thu hút khách du lịch tham quan bằng thuyền.




*3. Pripyat (Ukraine)*

Pripyat được xây dựng vào những năm 1970, làm nơi ở cho công nhân nhà máy điện hạt nhân Chernobyl. Thị trấn này có hơn 50.000 cư dân sinh sống, nhưng bị bỏ hoang sau thảm hoạ hạt nhân tại nhà máy này.




*4. Pod Sanzhi City ( Đài Loan)*

Đây là một dự án về trung tâm nghỉ dưỡng được thiết kế cho tương lai, nhưng bị bỏ một cách nhanh chóng vì lí do thiếu kinh phí và tai nạn lao động trong quá trình xây dựng.




*5. Kolmanskop* 

Thị trấn này xây dựng vào năm 1908 khi người Đức nhập cư khai thác kim cương. Theo thời gian, mỏ kim cương nơi đây bị cạn kiệt, người lao động bỏ đi hết. Thị trấn bị bỏ hoang này ngày nay là địa điểm thu hút khách du lịch và là sân chơi cho các nhiếp ảnh gia.





_Nguồn từ cổ__ng thông tin Sổ tay du lịch và khám phá_
_Theo:  Bưu Điện Việt Nam_

----------


## nguyetnt

ở đây mới rèn luyện được tim...

----------


## thientai206

đóng phim ma đến đây thì hợp

----------


## dung89

nhìn hoang tàn quá

----------

